# Strange keyboard "V" key issue



## c313

Hello

Okay so today suddenly my V key (on my other keyboard of course.) Stopped working. 

I did the normal steps, Removing the key checking to see if anything is in the area that could be disturbing it. Unplugging the Keyboard / Back in, ensuring its firmly in. 

But still does not work when i press it.. However...

If i unplug my keyboard then back in and press V and then any letter key / number afterwords it will do the letter / number i pressed, Followed by a spam of V

 For instance. I'm using google search. Plug in my keyboard, Press V. Nothing, Press B then i get bvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv, And it stops when i press any other key afterwords. Pressing V again brings nothing.

So obviously there is still signs of life to V, Its just not working as it should. Anyone have any ideas whats going on / is there a fix?


----------



## c313

Just another thing id like to add i just found out.

Plugging it back in and pressing any key (except for V) will result in V+that key, For instance.

I plug in my keyboard, Press M it will come out as vm but typing after that will result in the normal way. V no longer works.

So the strange issues are as followed

Pressing V on first plug in results in a spam-fest of V's after pressing any letter key AFTER Pressing V.

Pressing any key will result in V+that key, V no longer works after this


----------



## johnb35

something in the circuitry in the keyboard,  simple fix is to replace the keyboard.


----------



## BlownFiveLiter

Go into device manager, uninstall the keyboard, and restart.  If that doesn't fix it, your keyboard has most likely typed its last V and is due for replacement.


----------



## c313

Right now replacing this keyboard will take some time, But for now i stumbled upon something not sure if it has any negative affects..Was to lazy to unplug my Keyboard from the back to plug in the bugged one so i went ahead and plugged it into the front USB port. So my amazement both keyboards work together. So i plan on using the bugged keyboard for what i have been using it for, Gaming. And the working keyboard directly next to it for when you i need to press V. 

However im not sure if this is smart to do? Like can running two keyboard on 1 PC cause problems? and then there is the issue that the main keyboard i use has a circuit error you said? 

But i just wanted to do this until i got enough money to get a new gaming Keyboard, But if this has any chances of causing PC problems then ill just suck it up and stick to my old keyboard

And thank you for the fast reply.


----------



## Dngrsone

It sounds like your V key is actually stuck 'on'. 

Check to make sure there isn't any contamination under the key and that the chicle or rubber contactor return to their normal position when the key is not pressed.

There may also be some small piece of metal or whatnot under the keyboard, shorting that particular switch.


----------

